# What's Your Somatotype?



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheldon's "somatotypes" and their supposed associated physical traits can be summarized as follows:
*Ectomorphic*: characterized by long and thin muscles/limbs and low fat storage; receding chin, usually referred to as slim.
*Mesomorphic*: characterized by medium bones, solid torso, low fat levels, wide shoulders with a narrow waist; usually referred to as muscular.
*Endomorphic*: characterized by increased fat storage, a wide waist and a large bone structure, usually referred to as fat.
(Wikipedia on Somatotypes)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really know to be honest, so I used a test - Bodybuilding.com - What Is Your Body Type? Take Our Test! - Paul Becker. I would agree with Mesomorph, although I do have a rather flabby torso. I don't want to have very big muscles or anything, though - I would rather be slightly toned and only slightly muscular.

*Your score is 2.08.*

Your body is closest to a Mesomorph. You have a naturally fit body but to maintain it or improve it you should exercise and diet correctly for your type. Strength training can be done more often and for longer sessions then would be good for an Ectomorph, but you must still be carefull not to overdo it. You should train with moderate to heavy weighs and at a moderate pace, not resting too long between sets. You will find you gain muscle quite easy (some women and even men might not want to get too bulky, but this won't happen suddenly. When you are happy with your muscle size simply train to maintain it). Stick to a good healthy diet to keep you lean and muscular, and watch for any slow creeping fat gains. Engage in and enjoy aerobic activities, sports, etc. but do not overdo.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Your score is *2.17*.
Your body is closest to a *Mesomorph*. You have a naturally fit body but to maintain it or improve it you should exercise and diet correctly for your type. Strength training can be done more often and for longer sessions then would be good for an Ectomorph, but you must still be carefull not to overdo it. You should train with moderate to heavy weighs and at a moderate pace, not resting too long between sets. You will find you gain muscle quite easy (some women and even men might not want to get too bulky, but this won't happen suddenly. When you are happy with your muscle size simply train to maintain it). Stick to a good healthy diet to keep you lean and muscular, and watch for any slow creeping fat gains. Engage in and enjoy aerobic activities, sports, etc. but do not overdo.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Your score is 2.33.
*
Your body is between an Ectomorph and a Mesomorph.* Choose a middle approach between the follow recommendations. 

Ectomorph: An ectomorph should concentrate on gaining weight in the form of good lean muscle tissue (some women that are too thin may also want to put on a little fat to look more feminine). Weight training should be done but not too often or for too long each session. Weight should be fairly heavy and workout pace slower (longer rest periods between sets). Diet should be high in calories (good quality food not junk) and you should eat more then you're used to and often. Aerobic and other activities (sports, dancing, etc.) should be kept to a minimum, at least until you are happy with your weight and looks. 

Mesomorph: Mesomorphs have a naturally fit body but to maintain it or improve it you should exercise and diet correctly for your type. Strength training can be done more often and for longer sessions then would be good for an Ectomorph, but you must still be carefull not to overdo it. You should train with moderate to heavy weighs and at a moderate pace, not resting too long between sets. You will find you gain muscle quite easy (some women and even men might not want to get too bulky, but this won't happen suddenly. When you are happy with your muscle size simply train to maintain it). Stick to a good healthy diet to keep you lean and muscular, and watch for any slow creeping fat gains. Engage in and enjoy aerobic activities, sports, etc. but do not overdo.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Your score is *1.83*.
Your body is closest to a *Mesomorph*.

I guess that's true. When I was a baby, though, I had soooo many rolls of baby fat. I looked pretty much like this, except, you know, smaller.








Yeah, but I needed that baby fat - I had a lot of growing to do in such a short time!


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a little bit of fat on my stomach, but my body type is mesomorphic.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

According to that test, I'm a mesomorph. That seems most likely since gaining and losing weight are not problems for me and because I'm naturally pretty muscular...in a feminine way, of course lol


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Defiantly the Ectomorph one. I am a bag of bones.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I'm between Ectomorph and Mesomorph.
I picked Ectomorph because I resemble it slightly more than the Mesomorph.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Your score is *2.33*.
Your body is between an *Ectomorph* and a *Mesomorph*. Choose a middle approach between the follow recommendations.


----------



## Nyuu (Feb 23, 2010)

My Somatotype is ectomorphic/mesomorphic according to the test skycloud86 linked.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Your score is *2.58*. Your body is between an *Ectomorph* and a *Mesomorph*.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

ectomorph, all the way


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

your score is 1.5.

Your body is between an EndoMorph and a Mesomorph. Choose a middle approach between the follow recommendations.

Endomorph: An Endomorph's biggest concern should be the losing of fat and adopting a lifestyle that keeps it off. Strength training should be done to get a better muscle to fat ratio and therefore improve metabolism. Use moderate weights at a fast training pace (very little rest between sets and exercises). You should lower your calorie intake (but not try to starve yourself) and should eat frequent but small meals. Sugars, sweets and junk food should be eliminated from your diet. Engage daily in some activity like brisk walking, biking, etc., and try to increase the amount of time you spend each week.

Mesomorph: Mesomorphs have a naturally fit body but to maintain it or improve it you should exercise and diet correctly for your type. Strength training can be done more often and for longer sessions then would be good for an Ectomorph, but you must still be carefull not to overdo it. You should train with moderate to heavy weighs and at a moderate pace, not resting too long between sets. You will find you gain muscle quite easy (some women and even men might not want to get too bulky, but this won't happen suddenly. When you are happy with your muscle size simply train to maintain it). Stick to a good healthy diet to keep you lean and muscular, and watch for any slow creeping fat gains. Engage in and enjoy aerobic activities, sports, etc. but do not overdo.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I am a mesomorph.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Mesomorph, I suppose. I used to be really thin, now I'm starting to get overweight. Nobody can tell by looking at me though, so I don't really care.

1.83


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Your score is *2.08*.
Mesomorph


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

Your score is *1.17*.
Your body is closest to an *Endomorph*. This means that your biggest concern should be the losing of fat and adopting a lifestyle that keeps it off. Strength training should be done to get a better muscle to fat ratio and therefore improve metabolism. Use moderate weights at a fast training pace (very little rest between sets and exercises). You should lower your calorie intake (but not try to starve yourself) and should eat frequent but small meals. Sugars, sweets and junk food should be eliminated from your diet. Engage daily in some activity like brisk walking, biking, etc., and try to increase the amount of time you spend each week.


I live up to one of my many nicknames :laughing: and I didn't need a test to figure this one out :blushed:


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm ectomorphic (2.75)... or at least I hope to be enough. x: I have always been at least slightly underweight in body mass index.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Fancy words for simple concepts. ): I'm skinny.


----------

